# Seeking Heavy weapons +



## Fluketrain

Looking for:

Heavy bolter scout arms
Rust stalker bits, mainly legs
Any infantry heavy bolters
Any infantry plasma cannons
Any infantry multi meltas
Catachan bits
Kroot(just a couple)

Have:
Loads of cadian heads and arms
Scion arms/accessories
Skitarri/ranger bits
Good will
Monies


----------

